# Rush last night!



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone else go to the concert last night! It was fantastic!! I've seen Rush 7 or 8 times now and that was by far my favorite Rush concert and is probably in the top 5 of my all time favorite concerts! The guys were flawless last night. The sound was great and the atmosphere at the amphitheater was perfect! Geddy's voice was right on, Alex proved once again just how underated a guitarist he is and Neil Peart was brilliant as usual! 

The Time Machine tour is basically a Best of Rush performance. I left the concert completely satisfied knowing my money was well spent. The opening and closing videos were hilarious!! I hope these get on You Tube somehow for all to see? 

If you can still get tickets for the ACC or you local venue, I highly recommend checking out this tour. You will not be disappointed


Edit this setlist | More Rush setlists


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I was at the show last night and thought it was a great performance. I've been going to see Rush live since 1977 for the Farewell to Kings tour and it was great to see them dedicate an entire album for their show. Kinda like old times. Even though Closer to the Heart is like Rush's 'Stairway', I totally enjoyed listening to it last night. I was telling my buddy that when I was a kid going to see Rush for the first time in 1977, Closer to the Heart was the only tune I really knew from Farewell at the time. It was a neat flashback.

I had a feeling they'd do Working Man for the encore because that's been the trend for the last few shows, but I was pleasantly surprised when they brought out La Villa, especially because the trio I play in covers that tune. I went into my 'Rush Nerd' mode and brought out my binolulars ands watched Alex's fretting hand for the entire song. Love the 355 he has; lately I've been using my 335 to cover our Rush tunes and find I play better than with my LP's. Especially cranking out open chords as they seem to ring out in a really sweet way with a hollowbody.

The definate highlight was seeing them perform Moving Pictures in entirety. If there was one thing I could change it would have been the venue and it's not because I don't like the Amphitheatre. I'm sure I would have enjoyed watching the Moving Pictures segment at Massey Hall just so I could soak in every note that much better.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I did not make this show but just a note on the Molson Amphitheatre. That place bugs the hell out of me for one reason and thats the sun. Why they placed it where they did kills me. I understand that maybe they wanted the majority of the sound to bounce out over the lake but for mid summer concerts you bake in the sun there for the first 2 hours. Lawn excluded of course, where you expect the sun, but in the 200 and 300 sections where sometimes you will get zero breeze it can be like a pressure cooker in there. The only spot that does not see any sun is the 100 sections to the west side. The band even gets roasted anything to the right of center stage


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I did not make this show but just a note on the Molson Amphitheatre. That place bugs the hell out of me for one reason and thats the sun. Why they placed it where they did kills me. I understand that maybe they wanted the majority of the sound to bounce out over the lake but for mid summer concerts you bake in the sun there for the first 2 hours. Lawn excluded of course, where you expect the sun, but in the 200 and 300 sections where sometimes you will get zero breeze it can be like a pressure cooker in there. The only spot that does not see any sun is the 100 sections to the west side. The band even gets roasted anything to the right of center stage


And that's exactly why I NEVER get seats at the Amphitheatre. I always get lawn seats which end up costing $50 all-in. Most of the time when I got tickets in the past it was in the 400's, 200-300's if I was lucky and the cost was ridiculous. Plus, the seats are so cramped (I'm 6' -3") and people going in and out for piss breaks is a pain. The sound at the lawns is great and I use the money I save not buying section seats for those yummy 24 oz Molson Canadian draughts and the obligatory Programme Book.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

I wasn't there last night but I did see them on Sunday. Did Alex play the Tele again? If so: which song did he play it on? I totally spaced on which song he had the blonde Tele out for.

Anyhow: I agree with your take that being one of the best Rush concerts and just one of the best all around concerts I've ever seen. They were so together, so tight, it was unreal. Especially on tracks like YYZ where they're all trading licks -- my GOD it was so on!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I wasn't there last night but I did see them on Sunday. Did Alex play the Tele again? If so: which song did he play it on? I totally spaced on which song he had the blonde Tele out for.
> 
> Anyhow: I agree with your take that being one of the best Rush concerts and just one of the best all around concerts I've ever seen. They were so together, so tight, it was unreal. Especially on tracks like YYZ where they're all trading licks -- my GOD it was so on!


Yup, he brought out the blonde Tele, but I can't remember which song? I'll see if my buddy remembers. I want an Axess LP now!

As far as the Amphitheater goes, I've never had a bad experience there and we specifically chose that venue over the ACC. I've sat in all sections and am not familiar with the sun issue? It was really muggy last night though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

ne1roc said:


> Yup, he brought out the blonde Tele, but I can't remember which song? I'll see if my buddy remembers. I want an Axess LP now!


Hells yes to the Axess LP! An LP with a Floyd? Brilliant!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ne1roc said:


> Yup, he brought out the blonde Tele, but I can't remember which song? I'll see if my buddy remembers. I want an Axess LP now!
> 
> As far as the Amphitheater goes, I've never had a bad experience there and we specifically chose that venue over the ACC. I've sat in all sections and am not familiar with the sun issue? It was really muggy last night though.


Its a fine venue once the sun goes down, and on an overcast day not too bad. But we were there for Iron Maiden a few weeks back in the 300 section and man we baked in those seats. The sun was scorching hot and Dream Theatre hit the stage at 7:00 and you could barely see them from the glare and we basically sat out the last 3 of their songs becuase we were roasting. Iron Maiden was at least 4 songs in before the stage show could take effect. Lighting does not work so well in the daylight.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

It was my second show in five days...saw them in Sarnia last Friday. Thought the show was even better last night but that was my first time in the Amphitheatre. I was in 401, but it didn't rain and the sound was fantastic, I cant pick a favourite moment, the whole performance was memorable. Echo the advice...if you were considering the ACC show, don't, just go.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its a fine venue once the sun goes down, and on an overcast day not too bad. But we were there for Iron Maiden a few weeks back in the 300 section and man we baked in those seats. The sun was scorching hot and Dream Theatre hit the stage at 7:00 and you could barely see them from the glare and we basically sat out the last 3 of their songs becuase we were roasting. Iron Maiden was at least 4 songs in before the stage show could take effect. Lighting does not work so well in the daylight.


When I think about it, I have always attended late summer events at the Amphitheater and by the time the opening act is through, darkness has set pretty good. It might explain why I have not had issues with the sun.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I wasn't there last night but I did see them on Sunday. Did Alex play the Tele again? If so: which song did he play it on? I totally spaced on which song he had the blonde Tele out for.
> 
> Anyhow: I agree with your take that being one of the best Rush concerts and just one of the best all around concerts I've ever seen. They were so together, so tight, it was unreal. Especially on tracks like YYZ where they're all trading licks -- my GOD it was so on!


I think he used the tele on Far Cry. I may be wrong though.

He also pulled out the PRS's for a few tunes as well. He also played keys on Time Stands Still.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is an added bonus for the Rush Fans



> The rock band Rush was supposed to be living on a lighted Chicago stage on Wednesday. But when the concert at Northerly Island was canceled, a fan stepped into the limelight with a lawsuit.
> 
> Christopher Langone, 42, a one-time Chicagoan who flew in from Upstate New York to attend the concert, filed a breach of contract lawsuit on Friday, saying the show was shut down because of the rain despite a ticket stub and other promotional materials saying calling it a “rain or shine” event.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I wasn't there last night but I did see them on Sunday. Did Alex play the Tele again? If so: which song did he play it on? I totally spaced on which song he had the blonde Tele out for.


The Tele came out for Vital Signs.

Gotta agree with the other comments - Geddy, Alex & Neil were all in perfect form. The only other Rush show I saw was Vapor Trails in 2002 and I think Geddy's voice sounds even better now.

Talk about GAS! I was trying to talk myself out of buying a Floyd Rose equipped LP part way through the show 

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's a warning for anyone going to the ACC show... This "shot in the dark" caught me - and I think a lot of people off guard... Happens around the 2:25 mark... BOOOM!! It was crazy loud.

[video=youtube;T1qCZYJWH8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1qCZYJWH8c[/video]


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is the opening video skit and the first song, Spirit of Radio! 

[YOUTUBE]_J_cII1XHwI&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

jcon said:


> Here's a warning for anyone going to the ACC show... This "shot in the dark" caught me - and I think a lot of people off guard... Happens around the 2:25 mark... BOOOM!! It was crazy loud.



HAHA, I was holding 2 beers and lost half of one when that boom went off!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

In case any Rush fans are in front of the TV on Sept 30th;

Rush on CNN

John Roberts speaks with all 3 members of Rush backstage on their Time
Machine Tour in Atlanta. The piece will air twice on CNN 'American
Morning' 6-9 AM on Thursday, September 30th, 2010. 

It will also repeat on Kyra Phillips' show between the 9:15-9:45 window
and appear on cnn.com


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I remember when J.D Roberts interviewed them on MuchMusic in the 80s! I was just a wee lad, but already a Rush fan.

Here's a link to the interview...
RUSH ON CNN


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Very down to Earth guys. I've never seen any of the usual "music biz ego" syndrome in interviews with members of Rush.


----------

